# If You Have to Ask.... Q7 Stretch Limo.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's something you don't see every day... and maybe you don't want to. Seems someone felt the need to convert the Audi Q7 to a stretch limo, complete with jet door (aka gullwing to those who are familiar with the upward opening mechanism on a sportscar). 
* Full Story *


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: If You Have to Ask.... Q7 Stretch Limo. ([email protected])*

That thing must be S L O W!!!!


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: If You Have to Ask.... Q7 Stretch Limo. (veedubmac)*

It looks like a PT cruiser!!!!








Linder


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: If You Have to Ask.... Q7 Stretch Limo. ([email protected])*

does it still have quattro?


----------

